# First BD stingray nov update add super red n wide bar silver dollars



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

this is my first black diamond stingray, got him last night at around 8inches, started eat the next day 

i wanted to say thanks to mike from exotic aquaria for bring in this beauthiful BD ray

added a couple of picture of my other rays

the dark colour is a male, the other is a female both are hybrids. i also got them from mike over half a year go


































*NOV 2012 update *

added my vfsr arowana had him for 9 months now and some of my wide black bar silver dollars


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Rays like that always make me want to start a ray tank


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow Very nice Congrats...... it just gets better from here !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks can't wait until they my rays get bigger so they can breed


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Simon . How is your aro doing ? How come you have not posted any pictures of it?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good simon. he's going to be a spectacular ray in the future. i hope to see future updates of this bd!

im glad the hybrids are doing great as well!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cool rays


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

nice fish i like the collection


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Super nice pattern on that BD.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice looking Ray!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

You have some nice rays Simon.


----------



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Looking good Simon . How is your aro doing ? How come you have not posted any pictures of it?


thanks yah i should post some pics of my aro got alittle lazy lol


----------



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

thats eveybody that posted, the bd is eatting more and more each day


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the rim spotting on that BD.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> I like the rim spotting on that BD.


told you simon!!! lol.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

is there an update on your b.d. still kickin it?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Simon still has the BD. I was talking to him the other day and he told me the BD has grown to around 9-10 inch disc. David, Honda has a few BDs himself! He should share some pics!!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

One day ill be in the black ray club


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

*Personally, I'm a little disappointed by these photos*

I thought "BD" referred to birthday.

I was kind of hoping to see him wearing one of those little party hats.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

waterbox said:


> I thought "BD" referred to birthday.
> 
> I was kind of hoping to see him wearing one of those little party hats.


HAHAHA I actually laughed out loud


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

dino said:


> One day ill be in the black ray club


if you can wait for 2 years I will breed some for you


----------



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

kk i'll add some new pics later this week


----------



## lamsimon (Jul 3, 2010)

i added some new picture of the rays and some other pictures of my super red and wide black bar silver dollars


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome collection Simon!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice red and bd!!!!!!


----------

